# Took Delivery Of New 25rs-s



## our2girls (Jan 26, 2005)

Yesterday we took delivery of our new 25RS-S!! Thanks to General RV in Mount Clemens , MI... they really went the extra mile for us.

I spent today going over it and am very pleased.... I removed the floor vents and vacuumed the duct work, as every time the fan kicked on, little bits of styrofoam flew around! One loose widow knob ,and some other "little stuff", such as wiping and cleaning everything down, and it's good to go!

We booked the Frankenmuth, MI Jellystone campground the last week ofApril as our first trip with the new unit, untill then I am content to sit in it and look around thinking " I can't believe this is mine!!!!"

Mike


----------



## jlstew (May 29, 2004)

Congratulations!!! You will enjoy the trailer alot. Happy Camping!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Congrats! on your new TT.









Frankenmuth is a great town. Lots of German style resturants.

Thor


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Don't forget to camp in your driveway a couple times !

Randy


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Whoo Hoo Mike!

Is there anything we can do to get this Winter overwith, and get going!!!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Congrats Mike! Enjoy

I'm with you Doug let's get this over with ... any thoughts?

Wayne


----------



## jallen58 (Oct 27, 2003)

Congrats Mike and welcom to the Outbacker family Enjoy!!

Jim


----------



## our2girls (Jan 26, 2005)

Thanks Everyone....

Let's get this winter over!! How many more days 'till Spring??????

Mike


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats on your new TT.
They say spring is around the corner
I just wish it would turn that corner!!!!!
Don 
action


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Congrats, Mike. Enjoy outfitting the new Outback!!


----------



## RVCarolina (Jul 31, 2004)

Congrats Mike! You and the family are all set to make a lot of good memories!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Mike (and family),

Welcome to Outbackers! action

Enjoy your new TT!

Mark


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Congrats & welcome!


----------

